

System Shock 2 is now on Linux - CrazedGeek
http://store.steampowered.com/app/238210/

======
bernardom
I can't think of another game that scared the living bejeezus out of me like
System Shock 2. Absolutely awesome atmosphere. I wonder how dated it looks
now!

~~~
Excavator
It's the unofficial/'leaked' 2.42 patch¹, according to the store, so you'll
have some graphical improvements as is.

There's a lot of mods out there that increases the perceptual quality of the
game. I usually go with SHTUP² (textures), Rebirth³ (models), and SHMUP⁴
(music) using the SS2Tool⁵.

The above is a bit dated as it's been a couple of years since last I gamed, I
think, but ought to be at least somewhat applicable still.

If you're interested in more then take a look at these two lists:

[http://www.gog.com/news/mod_spotlight_system_shock_2](http://www.gog.com/news/mod_spotlight_system_shock_2)

[http://steamcommunity.com/sharedfiles/filedetails/?id=144318...](http://steamcommunity.com/sharedfiles/filedetails/?id=144318168)

—

1:
[http://www.ttlg.com/forums/showthread.php?t=140088](http://www.ttlg.com/forums/showthread.php?t=140088)

2:
[https://www.systemshock.org/index.php?topic=22.0](https://www.systemshock.org/index.php?topic=22.0)

3:
[https://www.systemshock.org/index.php?topic=8.0](https://www.systemshock.org/index.php?topic=8.0)

4:
[https://www.systemshock.org/index.php?topic=657](https://www.systemshock.org/index.php?topic=657)

5:
[https://www.systemshock.org/index.php?topic=4141.0](https://www.systemshock.org/index.php?topic=4141.0)

------
dsego
Cool, and after only 15 years.

------
bananas
For anyone who hasn't played this, it is one of the finest games out there and
this is great news.

